# best ball for low handicap



## diesel167

hi,just got back to playing golf after a two year layoff however i find the likes of pro v1s to be too expensive,what would be the best ball for me to use as i like a ball you can control around the greens,by the way this is my first post so hello everyone.


----------



## diesel167

forgot to say i played of of a 3 handicap.


----------



## behing19

I play ProV1's and find them at discount golf stores, used golf ball dealers, and on eBay for much cheaper than a brand new dozen. If you can get at least A grade balls they still give you the benefits you are looking for. Usually can get them for under $20 a dozen.


----------



## FrogsHair

What ball were you using to get to a 3 hndcp? Is it still available? If so, keep using it. If not try the Bridgestone line of the e-6, or e-7. Their B-330 is priced along the same lines as the PV-1, but plays the same as their "e" series for me. Another one I might suggest is to try the Volvik Crystal line of balls if they are available to you. The Wilson Staff 50 ball is not a bad choice either. It's pretty good around the green for me. I play the Bridgestones only because they have a good price, and are more readily available in my area.


----------



## Silverbullet01

*....................*

I would have your driver clubhead speed checked first. If your driver clubhead speeed is above 105mph, I would go w/ the Bridgestone B330 S golfball or the regular B330 tour ball. The Taylormade Penta is good as well.


----------



## ConsistentGolf

I play Bridgestone B-330. I have also played with the proV1's but I have better success with the Bridgestone line of golf balls.


----------



## behing19

The NXT Tour is not a bad choice or one of the Bridgestone balls that fits your swing speed. I think you can get the bridegstone balls at Golf Galaxy for under $30 a dozen. You can also check eBay and spend about $100 for a large amount of balls that will last you nearly all year.

Benjamin Ehinger


----------



## Danny A.

I agree after trying the Bridestone e6 that it has a great feel for the shortgame, the putts feel nice, feels more like rubber than plastic which it great for the long game and short game.. The B-330 are also great on the feel, better than generic golf balls. 

You might want to try the Callway iS, these are great on the putting feel as well, the weight is more balanced.


----------



## keiko

Titleist pro v1x is by far the best and go ahead spend the money; low handicaps can make a dozen balls last an entire season. I buy 1 dozen and play them for 6 months; it's all about fairways and greens and I play in florida where there is great amount of water and hazards.
If you are a low handicapper like me, why quibble over spending another $20 more when you are getting something you know you can depend on=that's why 96% of all pro's play titleist.


----------



## 373

In the past 2 years since you last played, there's been a reasonable amount of development in golf ball technology. Some of the best name brand high end balls are still out there under the same names, (Titleist Pro-V series, Bridgestone B330 series, Srixon high end balls), but what has grown almost exponentially in the market is the selection of middle level balls like the Titleist NXT or the Bridgestone e5 and e6 balls.

My point is, it's all going to depend on your game and finding what works best for you. I've known low handicap players who had very different games from one another and these days, would most suitably use very different balls.

If you hit it real long off the tee, versus shorter, but very accurately, your considerations are going to be different.

The search is half the fun.


----------



## Sam Snead

Well I tend to stick with my favorite 3 which are a precept laddie, Bridgestone +e5 and Maxfli noodle. I feel these 3 give me the distance of the tee but also the feel I need around about the greens.

I definetly agree golf ball prices aren't exactly cheap especially Titleist Pro V1's. I suggest you shop around though I usually look for grade A lake balls which are cheaper. There are plenty of bargains out there, it is just about finding them.


----------



## 373

Check ebay. Just do a search for whatever kind of ball you like and there will usually be lots available with logo overruns.


----------



## johnlemf

Hi every one The 909 D3 offers the best workability and trajectory control. The pros who have had the chance to use a driver from the range 909 users liked it very quickly and for the most part they put in their bags without hesitation.

The head of the Titleist 909 D3 driver is slightly smaller and with 440cc is a modern form of pear. The advantage of the shape of the D3 909 is to have a lease from the center of gravity on the front, reducing turnover, increasing the MOI and thus providing more drives long and straight.


----------



## 373

You bring up a good point. With the price of golf equipment being as high as it is these days, not to mention an upward spiral in the prices of greens fees, economizing where you can is always helpful.

At my age and with my swing speed, I don't get any more performance from a ProV1 than I do from a Pinnacle. Before I went back to an optic yellow ball, I used to buy Titleist NXTs by the gross on ebay. Searching for logo overruns in AAA or AAAA condition got me new golf balls for about a dollar each delivered.

It's harder to find optic yellow in quantity and since I work at a pro shop, I now buy things like the Callaway Warbird at my employee discount, but there's no way I would go back to a high priced ball just because I get a discount on it. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## golflover24

thank u. really needed this.


----------

